
HQTP v.2: Holy Quran Transfer Protocol version 2 [pdf] - titanix2
https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Muneer_Bani_Yassein/publication/306927553_HQTP_v2_Holy_Quran_Transfer_Protocol_version_2/links/57c1d3d108aeb95224d7461d/HQTP-v2-Holy-Quran-Transfer-Protocol-version-2.pdf
======
skissane
I don't understand why they need to invent a protocol specific to the Quran.

I have seen before people develop markup languages specifically designed for
the Christian Bible; this page has links to a few of them:
[http://ebible.org/usfx/Bible-encoding.htm](http://ebible.org/usfx/Bible-
encoding.htm)

So, I could see the need for a markup language specifically for use with the
Quran. But an entire application layer protocol seems like overkill, why not
just use HTTPS?

Their protocol includes roll-their-own-security using SHA-1 and DSA. Much more
advisable to just adopt TLS and use one of the existing widespread
implementations of it, then they can easily adopt some much stronger
algorithms than SHA-1 and DSS.

